

Mobile Web Development. Where to even begin?  - lazukars
http://lazukars.com

======
DjDarkman
The main thing is stop thinking mobile and desktop and only think about
resolutions and capabilities.

My advice is: make a universal HTML that will work without JavaScript and
without CSS, then lay some CSS on top, then enhance that with some JavaScript.
You can have conditional rules in your CSS, and you can detect features in
JavaScript without resorting to UA sniffing.

